# Accused of Racism



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

Received my weekly summary today. Subhuman leech looking for a free ride accused me of calling him or her the n word and going below the speed limit. I drive exactly at the speed limit no more no less. 

I proceeded to call Lyft and they said they could not remove the passengers "opinion" more like slander.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Based on you saying you drive the speed limit exactly, your credibility is in severe doubt. I believe the passenger.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I believe him 100% because similar thing happened to me last week. I refused to drop off young lady in the Bus Only lane. As a result she made up short story about me being very rude and unsafe driver. I only drove few blocks and didn't talk to her at all. Only at the end refusing politely by the way.


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

Do you drive mornings ? last time I did that I was accused of smoking marijuana with a 1* lol

Some of these people are late and if they see no effort with how you drive, they will revenge hard !


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

*How you stand out*
★★★★★ 20 ratings

-
*How you can improve*
★★★★ and below 7 ratings
"Car had cigarette smoke smell but friendly and knowledgeable of roads and locations"
"He drove very badly."







Safety
Good








Navigation
Good








Friendliness
Good








Cleanliness
Good​


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Apparently a ride at less than half the price of a taxi isn't good enough.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> Apparently a ride at less than half the price of a taxi isn't good enough.


*Bus fare now costs twice uber xpress pool.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

bm1320 said:


> Received my weekly summary today. Subhuman leech looking for a free ride accused me of calling him or her the n word and going below the speed limit. I drive exactly at the speed limit no more no less.
> 
> I proceeded to call Lyft and they said they could not remove the passengers "opinion" more like slander.


It appears as though 25 percent of your ratings are below five stars which means you do have a problem. Typically drivers have less than five percent of their writings below five. Beware


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Yulli Yung said:


> It appears as though 25 percent of your ratings are below five stars which means you do have a problem. Typically drivers have less than five percent of their writings below five. Beware


16.67%


----------



## Grand Master B (Jun 5, 2017)

Did you use the "N" word or the "n" word, cuz it does make a difference.


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

bm1320 said:


> Yeah I do have a problem. Lyft passengers are predominately WOC and people in shit areas. I try to pick everyone up and give everyone ample opportunity to use the platform. You know what though no more Trayvons, Marcus's, Shanqueas, Jezzebels, etc. I'm done. My Uber rating fluctuates between 4.92-4.94. Bye Felicia's.


So you actually are a racist .....


----------



## A U canes (Sep 2, 2017)

bm1320 said:


> Yeah I do have a problem. Lyft passengers are predominately WOC and people in shit areas. I try to pick everyone up and give everyone ample opportunity to use the platform. You know what though no more Trayvons, Marcus's, Shanqueas, Jezzebels, etc. I'm done. My Uber rating fluctuates between 4.92-4.94. Bye Felicia's.


Last month 4.61 stop giving ride to black females rating now 4.84 going up by day. Lift keep giving them freebies everytime they complaint. Not racist just SMART....


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

bm1320 said:


> Yeah I do have a problem. Lyft passengers are predominately WOC and people in shit areas. I try to pick everyone up and give everyone ample opportunity to use the platform. You know what though no more Trayvons, Marcus's, Shanqueas, Jezzebels, etc. I'm done. My Uber rating fluctuates between 4.92-4.94. Bye Felicia's.


Sometimes silence is golden


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Yulli Yung said:


> It appears as though 25 percent of your ratings are below five stars which means you do have a problem. Typically drivers have less than five percent of their writings below five. Beware


I'm at 4.64. Lyft says that is "Okay". Was at 4,79 before I fell for the Line bonus scam two weeks ago.


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I'm at 4.64. Lyft says that is "Okay". Was at 4,79 before I fell for the Line bonus scam two weeks ago.


You are probably not a friendly person ! it's so easy to keep a high rating on Lyft , don't have to chat them up only have to be a little pleasant.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I switched back to Lyft after a year off. My rating had been 4.64 and I easily brought it up to 4.78 and rising. Then I Started taking Lines.

I'm super selective now - dark pink box and Lyft only. Working like a charm. And I went the reverse from friendly. I have crushed my usually friendly personality and just say hi and goodby cheerily.



emmhope said:


> You are probably not a friendly person! .


I am giving you a bye on being presumptuous Because I like a lot of your posts.


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

A U canes said:


> Last month 4.61 stop giving ride to black females rating now 4.84 going up by day. Lift keep giving them freebies everytime they complaint. Not racist just SMART....


O look it's another racist Lyft driver....


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

A U canes said:


> Last month 4.61 stop giving ride to black females rating now 4.84 going up by day. Lift keep giving them freebies everytime they complaint. Not racist just SMART....


That's actually the epitome of bigotry.


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> That's actually the epitome of bigotry.


So should he just take one for the team and risk deactivation? In the name of tolerance.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

bm1320 said:


> Yeah I do have a problem. Lyft passengers are predominately WOC and people in shit areas. I try to pick everyone up and give everyone ample opportunity to use the platform. You know what though no more Trayvons, Marcus's, Shanqueas, Jezzebels, etc. I'm done. My Uber rating fluctuates between 4.92-4.94. Bye Felicia's.


Yes Virginia, you ARE a racist. Your comments give you away.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

A U canes said:


> Last month 4.61 stop giving ride to black females rating now 4.84 going up by day. Lift keep giving them freebies everytime they complaint. Not racist just SMART....


 Can't help wondering how HE treated that particular subgroup compared to how he treats other subgroups.

Dashcam comparison footage would be nice.

*And a complete count of the number of perfectly acceptable passengers in that sub group he has transported.*


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

bm1320 said:


> So should he just take tone for the team and risk deactivation? In the name of tolerance.


We don't find his story believebale. If I had a nickel for every racist who says they aren't a racist, I wouldn't need to drive for Lyft.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Can't help wondering how HE treated that particular subgroup compared to how he treats other subgroups.
> 
> Dashcam comparison footage would be nice.
> 
> And a complete count of the number of perfectly acceptable passengers in that sub group.


That said, if I could detect snowflakes by their first name, I'd skip them.


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

Sacto Burbs said:


> That said, if I could detect snowflakes by their first name, I'd skip them.


And the discrimination continues....if more drivers could at least act professional our lives would be so much easier....


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

htowndriver said:


> And the discrimination continues....if more drivers could at least act professional our lives would be so much easier....


Snowflake-ism


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Snowflake-ism


Ignorance.....


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

bm1320 said:


> Received my weekly summary today. Subhuman leech looking for a free ride accused me of calling him or her the n word and going below the speed limit. I drive exactly at the speed limit no more no less.
> 
> I proceeded to call Lyft and they said they could not remove the passengers "opinion" more like slander.


These people are the ****ing #2 Scum of the world.

#1 of course being ---- People that will try to get you fired --- for nothing, and i mean literally NOTHING or less than nothing.


----------



## A U canes (Sep 2, 2017)

DJWolford said:


> These people are the &%[email protected]!*ing #2 Scum of the world.
> 
> #1 of course being ---- People that will try to get you fired --- for nothing, and i mean literally NOTHING or less than nothing.


Call it any way you wanted racist, discrimination or anything else not black female is getting a ride from me until a get a dash cam. Only my wife can complaing to me without a reason ( she is Black ). She is also 100 % behind my decision. I do this as an xtra gig to make money not to be mistreated or wrongfully accused of anything.



htowndriver said:


> And the discrimination continues....if more drivers could at least act professional our lives would be so much easier....


Call it any way you wanted racist, discrimination or anything else not black female is getting a ride from me until a get a dash cam. Only my wife can complaing to me without a reason ( she is Black ). She is also 100 % behind my decision. I do this as an xtra gig to make money not to be mistreated orwrongfully accused of anything.


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

A U canes said:


> Call it any way you wanted racist, discrimination or anything else not black female is getting a ride from me until a get a dash cam. Only my wife can complaing to me without a reason ( she is Black ). She is also 100 % behind my decision. I do this as an xtra gig to make money not to be mistreated or wrongfully accused of anything.
> 
> Call it any way you wanted racist, discrimination or anything else not black female is getting a ride from me until a get a dash cam. Only my wife can complaing to me without a reason ( she is Black ). She is also 100 % behind my decision. I do this as an xtra gig to make money not to be mistreated orwrongfully accused of anything.


Ok I'll call it racism and ignorance


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

bm1320 said:


> So should he just take tone for the team and risk deactivation? In the name of tolerance.


You risk deactivation by accepting rides then regularly cancelling. Unless he plans to use the Force, there's no way to tell if a pax named "Michelle" is black or white or even how she'll rate the driver.


----------



## A U canes (Sep 2, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> You risk deactivation by accepting rides then regularly cancelling. Unless he plans to use the Force, there's no way to tell if a pax named "Michelle" is black or white or even how she'll rate the driver.


Not true just drive away lift will cancel it for you as they always do. They have a pretty name for it driver rematch.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

A U canes said:


> Not true just drive away lift will cancel it for you as they always do. They have a pretty name for it driver rematch.


Knowing Lyft they may still count those rides against the driver.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

7Miles said:


> Sometimes silence is golden


There is another version of this that reads: "Sometimes it is better to keep one's mouth closed and be thought a fool than to open it and remove all doubt."

I suppose that in this Age of the Internet, it should be modified to read: "Sometimes it is better to keep one's hands in one's pockets and be thought a fool than to put them to keyboard and remove all doubt."


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> There is another version of this that reads: "Sometimes it is better to keep one's mouth closed and be thought a fool than to open it and remove all doubt."
> 
> I suppose that in this Age of the Internet, it should be modified to read: "Sometimes it is better to keep one's hands in one's pockets and be thought a fool than to put them to keyboard and remove all doubt."


_Is that your hands in your pockets, or you just glad to see me? _


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Lyfties...


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

My reply to anyone acusing me of being a racist is you may be correct why don’t you ask my black wife.


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

Mole said:


> My reply to anyone acusing me of being a racist is you may be correct why don't you ask my black wife.


 Same Mexican wife, two biracial kids.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I beat both of you ! My wife is half black and half Mexican. No kidding!
But sorry Dems, I won’t be part of your socialist party. I grew up in Soviet Union and you have to kill me first before I get involved with any socialism looking adventure. Everyone is hungry and in need of basic food and items brrrrrr...... No thank you


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Lyfties...
> View attachment 186210


Lefties


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Mole said:


> My reply to anyone acusing me of being a racist is you may be correct why don't you ask my black wife.


Ask this wife. https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entr...ng-trump-campaign_us_583ef012e4b0ae0e7cdb088d



7Miles said:


> I beat both of you ! My wife is half black and half Mexican. No kidding!
> But sorry Dems, I won't be part of your socialist party. I grew up in Soviet Union and you have to kill me first before I get involved with any socialism looking adventure. Everyone is hungry and in need of basic food and items brrrrrr...... No thank you


What does the OP being racist have to do with politics or government? Deflection.


----------



## RipCityWezay (May 12, 2017)

Ahahahahahaha 

I know you’re not racist because you told me. 

That’s how people know right? 

You have to constantly tell anyone who will listen all the time?

Good on you buddy!


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

the 'n' word mean Normal, Niagara, Nevada, New York, Never, News, Natural, Nokia????? can you be more specific please ???


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

Society really needs to come up with something fresh instead of the tired old "racist" label to counter those that spit the TRUTH..


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Raven087 said:


> Based on you saying you drive the speed limit exactly, your credibility is in severe doubt. I believe the passenger.


Why? I do it all the time. It's called Cruise Control.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

emmhope said:


> Do you drive mornings ? last time I did that I was accused of smoking marijuana with a 1* lol
> 
> Some of these people are late and if they see no effort with how you drive, they will revenge hard !


Quit driving them.



A U canes said:


> Last month 4.61 stop giving ride to black females rating now 4.84 going up by day. Lift keep giving them freebies everytime they complaint. Not racist just SMART....


It is stupid for Lyft & Uber to reward LIES. AND TO FOSTER A CULTURE THAT EXPECTS REWARDS FOR LIES.

It is a violation of Citizens Rights of America.
False Witness and the Bearing Thereof is Violating one of the 10 Original Laws !

Only TRANSHUMANIST GLOBALIST SATANISTS WOULD PURPOSELY WEAVE SUCH A PATTERN FOR THE VERY FABRIC OF SOCIETY.



RideshareinCali said:


> Society really needs to come up with something fresh instead of the tired old "racist" label to counter those that spit the TRUTH..


When the Rulers feed you only lies
They must teach you to Worship Lies.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Have ALL your jackass sub-Group Pax had 4.8 and 4.9 ratings. 

Have any of them?


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Have ALL your jackass sub-Group Pax had 4.8 and 4.9 ratings.
> 
> Have any of them?


Please define "jackass sub-group"


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

I wished lol but they pay the bills lol it's just a matter of learning how to deal with them.


tohunt4me said:


> Quit driving them.
> 
> It is stupid for Lyft & Uber to reward LIES. AND TO FOSTER A CULTURE THAT EXPECTS REWARDS FOR LIES.
> 
> ...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> Please define "jackass sub-group"


" Liberals"


----------



## bob swagger (May 12, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> Apparently a ride at less than half the price of a taxi isn't good enough.


did they moan about your stupid hair cut


----------



## TheEyeGuy (Dec 8, 2017)

>>>>It is stupid for Lyft & Uber to reward LIES. AND TO FOSTER A CULTURE THAT EXPECTS REWARDS FOR LIES.

It is a violation of Citizens Rights of America.
False Witness and the Bearing Thereof is Violating one of the 10 Original Laws !

Only TRANSHUMANIST GLOBALIST SATANISTS WOULD PURPOSELY WEAVE SUCH A PATTERN FOR THE VERY FABRIC OF SOCIETY.
>>>>

what?


----------



## jaybx17 (Mar 1, 2017)

You racist mother****er!


----------



## A U canes (Sep 2, 2017)

jaybx17 said:


> You racist mother&%[email protected]!*er!


I am proud to be racist mother fu$$!€ in Lift plataforn until they stop rewarding these false reports from riders. Real life my wife is black both my daughters are mixed. I really most be after 21 years being married.


----------



## jaybx17 (Mar 1, 2017)

A U canes said:


> I am proud to be racist mother fu$$!€ in Lift plataforn until they stop rewarding these false reports from riders. Real life my wife is black both my daughters are mixed. I really most be after 21 years being married.


That thing is overused. Oh I have black friends, I have a black girlfriend or boyfriend.


----------



## Turan (Dec 19, 2017)

jaybx17 said:


> That thing is overused. Oh I have black friends, I have a black girlfriend or boyfriend.


He is telling a truth
I have a same problem. Stopped driving around ghettos and picking up black young ladies. My ratings went up the very next day


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I've driven plenty young ladies of color and have never had a problem. Am I just lucky? Or perhaps it's because I don't foster any preconceived judgments about cultures outside my own... Folks can intuit negative perceptions and may react in kind.

KC loves everybody and everybody loves KC. If somebody doesn't love KC, KC's first impulse won't be to blame it on whatever subgroup that person may belong to. That's easy and ignorant.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

PickEmUp said:


> Please define "jackass sub-group"


People he canceled on because they were jackasses - but also were a member of a particular subgroup over which they had no control.

Original post has been edited, and OP claims he is going to stop driving soon.

So all this was just a tempest in a teapot


----------



## A U canes (Sep 2, 2017)

jaybx17 said:


> That thing is overused. Oh I have black friends, I have a black girlfriend or boyfriend.


I going to keep using it for the rest of my life unfortionaly.


jaybx17 said:


> That thing is overused. Oh I have black friends, I have a black girlfriend or boyfriend.


Maybe you are not beign discriminated or falsely acused because you are not being target for you skin color.


----------



## Tryzub Gorinich (Jun 11, 2017)

jaybx17 said:


> That thing is overused. Oh I have black friends, I have a black girlfriend or boyfriend.


So how should a white person respond to being called a racist by a black person?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

“Cancel”.

Or

I am. It’s true. I’m so ashamed.

Or

I’m not racist. I’m a snob.

Or

My dog just died. (Cue the tears)

Or

Guilty. I hate white people

Or

I am. Any ideas how I can stop?

Or.

Basically confess. Everyone is racist to some degree or other.


----------



## A U canes (Sep 2, 2017)

Tryzub Gorinich said:


> So how should a white person respond to being called a racist by a black person?


What really matters is my rating today is at 4.93 after beign 4.63 a month ago. They can call me and others in unet anything they want.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

My question is what were the ratings of the jackasses. My experience is if you don’t pick up anybody who is 4.7 or lower your rating stays high.

What they look like is it relevant.


----------



## A U canes (Sep 2, 2017)

Sacto Burbs said:


> My question is what were the ratings of the jackasses. My experience is if you don't pick up anybody who is 4.7 or lower your rating stays high.
> 
> What they look like is it relevant.


No they are really smart in my area once their ratings go low they change payment options to have a new 5* rating. Also a lot of them use lift line.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Can't blame you. If someone is going to accuse you of calling them N., what else are they going to accuse you of? If there's a repeated pattern of something happening you have to take the proper steps to defend yourself. Fake hate crimes are a current fad, the people who do it have no guilt or shame over it.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

bm1320 said:


> Received my weekly summary today. Subhuman leech looking for a free ride accused me of calling him or her the n word and going below the speed limit. I drive exactly at the speed limit no more no less.
> 
> I proceeded to call Lyft and they said they could not remove the passengers "opinion" more like slander.


What is the n word? Maybe it is Nice.


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

Sacto Burbs said:


> People he canceled on because they were jackasses - but also were a member of a particular subgroup over which they had no control.
> 
> Original post has been edited, and OP claims he is going to stop driving soon.
> 
> So all this was just a tempest in a teapot


I did and I am?


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

A U canes said:


> I am proud to be racist mother fu$$!€ in Lift plataforn until they stop rewarding these false reports from riders. Real life my wife is black both my daughters are mixed. I really most be after 21 years being married.


Yeah, I'm no racist. I have 6 kids with Sally Hemings.


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

Update:

A week later Lyft sent me an email this evening informing me they have deactivated my account pending their investigate into this bogus allegation. Purchasing a dash cam tonight. Thankfully I'm off until after Christmas.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

bm1320 said:


> I did and I am?


Sorry, I thought I was in Frisco99999 thread. Same topic.


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Sorry, I thought I was in Frisco99999 thread. Same topic.


Np


----------



## Ms Stein Fanboy (Feb 11, 2017)

We got a bunch of racistists here.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Get real - we all be racists. Fess up, try and be nice anyway, and eat a candy cane. 

Wait racisTists? How did I miss the new spelling memo?

Nice to see you fanboy. Missed your pithy posts.


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm black and I found nothing racist about the OP.

People are just calling him racist to deflect from the fact that he saw a pattern and has erected safe guards to protect himself.

I only do UE but if I did rides I would have a dash cam before I even started working.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

jaybx17 said:


> That thing is overused. Oh I have black friends, I have a black girlfriend or boyfriend.


being married to a black wife and having mixed kids is really in a different league than having a black friend IMO.

this pretty much nullifies the definition of racism towards blacks at least.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

BunnyK said:


> I'm black and I found nothing racist about the OP.
> 
> People are just calling him racist to deflect from the fact that he saw a pattern and has erected safe guards to protect himself.
> 
> I only do UE but if I did rides I would have a dash cam before I even started working.


The pattern. I still haven't found out if the pattern is actually a low or a five star (meaning new) rating - rather than the physical appearance and gender of the pax.

I started picking up Lyft Line white female passengers for the first time. My ratings tanked. But I didn't blame it on whiteness, or femaleness, I blamed it on my stupidity for picking up lower rated pax.

OP and A U canes Got any data for us. Even if you continue your selectiveness, tell us their rating. OK?


----------



## Ms Stein Fanboy (Feb 11, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> being married to a black wife and having mixed kids is really in a different league than having a black friend IMO.
> 
> this pretty much nullifies the definition of racism towards blacks at least.


No it doesn't. Women have been like property for much of history, yet the men who viewed them that way still married them. Logic is super annoying.

White people bug the hell out of me all the time, but I've cohabitated with a few white women in my time, basically married without the legal hassles. I'm definitely a racist tho. It proves nothing to be married.

When is the "I'm not a racist" going to stop? Racism isn't like being Catholic where people know about it and do it on purpose. Like a guy who believes he's Jesus says "I'm not delusional, and my mom told me she's a virgin".
Lets get some _class_ bigotry going. Nothing unifies people like hating a common enemy. Nooses for the 1%.

The racistism ends here!


----------



## Ms Stein Fanboy (Feb 11, 2017)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Get real - we all be racists. Fess up, try and be nice anyway, and eat a candy cane.
> 
> Wait racisTists? How did I miss the new spelling memo?
> 
> Nice to see you fanboy. Missed your pithy posts.


Strange Fruit used a bad word to describe a rider, mispelled and broken into two words. Idk how that gets found out since that particular mod is never in the SF forum (someone actually flagged me for using a "bad" word, like the SF forum is so prim and proper?)

Racistism is rampant these days.

And old Chinese lady last night, said in a tentative voice "I don't want to be racist. U look like one of my clients that are Jewish." How is that supposed to be racist? But when racistism is rampant, one never knows. There's racist_ists_ everywhere.


----------



## Aztec Jim Bob (Dec 8, 2017)

bm1320 said:


> Received my weekly summary today. Subhuman leech looking for a free ride accused me of calling him or her the n word and going below the speed limit. I drive exactly at the speed limit no more no less.
> 
> I proceeded to call Lyft and they said they could not remove the passengers "opinion" more like slander.


As independent contractors we reserve the right to be racist!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

bm1320 said:


> Received my weekly summary today. Subhuman leech looking for a free ride accused me of calling him or her the n word and going below the speed limit. I drive exactly at the speed limit no more no less.
> 
> I proceeded to call Lyft and they said they could not remove the passengers "opinion" more like slander.


1. Have a dash-cam at all times (rear facing), and archive all incidents.

2. If removed from the platform - and you don't have footage of the incident, take Lyft to small claims and demand proof. A passenger's word is heresay. Sue for back wages, and have a nice day.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

I guess my post was deleted. It gets weird on here when people quote posts, and then OP's go back and edit their posts. What a weird place.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

rex jones said:


> I guess my post was deleted. It gets weird on here when people quote posts, and then OP's go back and edit their posts. What a weird place.


Just follow the rules.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

bm1320 said:


> Subhuman leech looking for a free ride accused me of calling him or her the n word.


Just tell Uber you were rapping along with the radio. Hell, on any given day the "N" word is said 3,000 times on local radio. Google rap songs with the "N" word in the title.


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Just tell Uber you were rapping along with the radio. Hell, on any given day the "N" word is said 3,000 times on local radio. Google rap songs with the "N" word in the title.


Was Lyft.



rex jones said:


> I guess my post was deleted. It gets weird on here when people quote posts, and then OP's go back and edit their posts. What a weird place.


Moderators not OP.



Sacto Burbs said:


> View attachment 187690
> 
> Just follow the rules.


Interpretation of the rules is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## A U canes (Sep 2, 2017)

Sacto Burbs said:


> The pattern. I still haven't found out if the pattern is actually a low or a five star (meaning new) rating - rather than the physical appearance and gender of the pax.
> 
> I started picking up Lyft Line white female passengers for the first time. My ratings tanked. But I didn't blame it on whiteness, or femaleness, I blamed it on my stupidity for picking up lower rated pax.
> 
> OP and A U canes Got any data for us. Even if you continue your selectiveness, tell us their rating. OK?


This week rating is up to 4.95. On thursday stared picking everyone againg, I don't want to star to be selective after 40 years. Because a few of scumbags passengers wanted free rides. If ratings goes down under 4.7 againg, I will be selective againg.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

bm1320 said:


> Interpretation of the rules is in the eye of the beholder.


The rule makers-interpret the rules.

As has been told to unnumbered teenagers through history by their parents-my house, my rules



A U canes said:


> This week rating is up to 4.95. On thursday stared picking everyone againg, I don't want to star to be selective after 40 years. Because a few of scumbags passengers wanted free rides. If ratings goes down under 4.7 againg, I will be selective againg.


Pax Rating are there to be heeded. If you pick up low rated pax ... that's on you.


----------

